# Minnesota, Leads



## bwrsbn (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys, it looks like i have to tighten up my advertising areas... I am getting lots of leads through my site that are out of my area. I will post them here as they come and if you service the area shoot me a message and I'll send over the info. 

Just got one from Dayton... Anyone service Dayton residential?


----------



## bwrsbn (Oct 9, 2012)

St Paul residentail? anyone want it?


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Try posting these in the Minnesota weather thread. You're more likely to get some results in there.


----------

